# Heavyocity Gravity Pack 01 - Natural Forces Review/Walkthrough



## calebfaith (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi,

Here's the review:

Let me know what you'd like to see next and if you want to see more reviews don't forget to subscribe!
- Caleb


----------



## ender7 (Nov 26, 2018)

calebfaith said:


> Let me know what you'd like to see next
> - Caleb



Hey, so wondering are these all just mostly pads and drones? For the natural sound effects, like wind/water, how many of those does it have?


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 26, 2018)

Here is screen snips of all of the Textures/Elements patches


----------



## ender7 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks Caleb for the quick response. Super helpful for me! I was looking everywhere to see just what the library had but this section I couldn't find anywhere. About to jump on the black friday deal for $49.


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 26, 2018)

ender7 said:


> Thanks Caleb for the quick response. Super helpful for me! I was looking everywhere to see just what the library had but this section I couldn't find anywhere. About to jump on the black friday deal for $49.



You're welcome  Yeah it's worth it, I use Natural Forces all the time


----------

